# Do I need to braid for this class?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think the running braid looks classier. But I don't know what is the accepted thing in that class. =/ I'm no help.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

yea, idk either but i like the regular braids better. also, you can get books that teach you how to do other cool braids. sorry i couldn't help :/


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

If you are going to do regular braids like are in the picture on top you will need to tuck them up so they look like hunter braids. Do not leave them long like that for your class. The running braid in the second picture would be the preferred braid when a horse has a mane that long. Go with the running braid.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

LauraB said:


> If you are going to do regular braids like are in the picture on top you will need to tuck them up so they look like hunter braids. Do not leave them long like that for your class. The running braid in the second picture would be the preferred braid when a horse has a mane that long. Go with the running braid.


 Thanks, that's what I was thinking but I wanted to get some other opinions. I tried tucking it under like a hunter braid, but it looked bad because her main thins out at the bottom.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

If you do regular braids and 'tuck them', they will be golf ball sized, and golfball plaits don't look good! :lol:
I would do a nice tight running plait or leave it down if it is lovely and no chunks missing!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

And if you plait your mane, you plait your tail (or pull), no mixing and matching


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

moomoo said:


> And if you plait your mane, you plait your tail (or pull), no mixing and matching


 That settles it, then. No braids.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I would just brush the main out and not do the braids. You dont really see running braids for english classes in AQHA it is the little braids. 

Good Luck at the show


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

moomoo said:


> And if you plait your mane, you plait your tail (or pull), no mixing and matching


I respectfully disagree. It is perfectly acceptable to have a mane braided and the tail not braided, as long as the tail is clean and well kept. Especially since it is just a walk/trot class you should be fine. When you get into the higher classes or higher rated shows then you would want to look into braiding the tail as well. But for what you are doing right now I wouldn't worry too much. I would either go with the running braid or just make sure her mane is clean and well kept if you decide to leave it natural. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I would do a running braid or shorten the horses mane and do hunter braids. Hunter braids look the best in my opinion.


----------

